# Welche Koi Bücher sind am besten???



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob wisst welche Koi Bücher ambesten sind denn ich kaufe die Bücher über Amazon und da kann ich sie mir ja nicht anschauen.Von denen die ich gefunde habe sah das ganz gut aus, was meint ihr http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3800138522/ref=pd_nfy_gw_rv_a/302-9554054-4425619 .


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

Hai!

Da machst Du nix falsch.
Das Buch ist gut. Steht eigentlich von allem was drin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

ich finde die hier gut:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...64025/sr=1-3/ref=sr_1_8_3/302-7621631-4556019

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...64025/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_8_2/302-7621631-4556019


aber halt auch teuer :-(

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2005)

eine günstigere Alternative: 


* defekter Link entfernt *


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2005)

stimmt! hatte ich vergessen!

Hab' ich mir auch nachbestellt

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Dez. 2005)

Hi,

dachte mir es würde sinn machen den Beitrag zu ergänzen.

Habe mir das Buch *Koi* von Steve Hickling und *Der Koi Doktor* von Maarten Lammrs bestellt.

Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Maurizio, 

gute Wahl, viel Spaß damit. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

